# Guns Labelled health Crisis by health industry



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Political Agenda Over Reality: Guns Labeled 'Health Crisis'

Get Ready there coming for your guns


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yay! More good news.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Why are cars not labeled a "health crisis"? They kill a lot more people than guns.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Political Agenda Over Reality: Guns Labeled 'Health Crisis'
> 
> Get Ready there coming for your guns


Continuing to screw with us might create a health crisis.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We, the idiots, through our elected Representatives have invited the Federal Government into our Healthcare industry. They now have a firm and unrelenting grip on any and every aspect of our health. They will continue to redefine everything they can to link it with "healthcare". And we have no power whatsoever to stop them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Federal Government is the biggest health crisis in the US.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Political Agenda Over Reality: Guns Labeled 'Health Crisis'
> 
> Get Ready there coming for your guns


32,000 deaths, eh? but they don't mention how many deaths are causes by healthcare? One can only imagine how high the death toll is for american healthcare, and how large the hypocrites are.

Here's a hint, canada has about 1380 deaths per year, with a healthcare system that could be responsible for as much as 22,000 deaths.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Guns ARE a health crisis!

And we should do something about it. ...right after we get rid of cancer, heart disease, diabetes, alcoholism, drug abuse, chrons disease, Aids, swimming pools, kitchen knives, pretzels, and anything else with a mortality rate that is greater than 10x what the fire arm mortality rate is.

And then we should look at people who "needed killin'" and factor them out. When you break in to my house at 3:07 AM and start sucking up all kinds of lead, that is a health issue caused by greed, lust, and stupidity. We only need to solve for X. X being accidental GSW that occur in the hands of trained individuals and from fully functioning firearms in good repair.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Doctors kill more people through misdiagnosis or malpractice than guns do. So what is the point?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe they are right? My blood pressure shot way up reading this!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Limit the doctors cars with a 10 gallon gas tank !


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

They tried this in the 90's, too. Congress passed a law defunding CDC from any gun-related research as a result as it was so obviously poitlical, still in effect I believe, so they (CDC) get someone else to put out the same old tired message. Brady Bill and AWB was going on at the time, too .I tell ya, sometimes, more and more lately, I feel like my intelligence is being sorely insulted by these fools who have no clue, really, what they are talking about. I guess they figure twenty years means a new generation who hasn't heard this tripe yet is out there, and they vote.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Why are cars not labeled a "health crisis"? They kill a lot more people than guns.


Think of the amount of tax revenue generated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We better start cementing everyones pool in too if that is the case. Do you know how many people drown in tactical assault pools every year....IT'S A CRISIS!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a rehash of the CDC proclaiming domain over the gun violence epidemic in the late 80's. All predicated on the percentage of children being murdered. They defined child (secretly defined) as anyone 25 or younger. Those at government house are capable of saying or doing anything to get their way.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wait for the tab for ofailurecare to finally come home....they are just establishing their new tax base.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am so mad! I misspelled a word earlier today at work. They should outlaw bic pens! They are directly responsible for over 90% of misspelled words in America!

It's a crisis!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Doctors in glass offices shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Doctors in glass offices shouldn't throw stones.


Or give prostate exams... Just sayin'.


----------

